# earthing system



## ejdb78

How can I say in spanish "earth potencial rise at the local earthing system" please help.

Gracias a ustedes siempre


----------



## krolaina

Hola, según Wikipedia an earthing system defines the electrical potential of the conductors relative to that of the Earth's conductive surface. 
No sé si te ayudará mucho...
Saludos


----------



## Chitostritos

Currently I'm working with this kind of word, and I hope that it'll help you: "Potencial electrico alcanzado en el sistema de tierra local" or,
"Potencial electrico alcanzado en el sistema de conexión a tierra local"
Saludos, espero te ayude


----------



## chics

Se utiliza "sistema conectado _a tierra_", sin "local".


----------



## elcarnicero88

When used as a noun, "earthing" is translated as "puesta a tierra". 

My question is, what is the difference between "earthing" and "grounding"? Or is there any difference? Are the two terms interchangeable?


----------



## egg

no sería "toma de tierra"?? en lugar de "puesta de tierra"?


----------



## carmeyeii

Hola 



elcarnicero88 said:


> When used as a noun, "earthing" is translated as "puesta a tierra".
> 
> My question is, what is the difference between "earthing" and "grounding"? Or is there any difference? Are the two terms interchangeable?



Tengo un documento que usa ambos términos en un mismo enunciado, cómo puedo traducirlos diferencialmente?

Gracias!


----------



## LeoLeo9

Earthing es el sistema de puesta a tierra, conectando directamente alguna de las fases, normalmente el neutro, esto se hace para maquinaria eléctrica de generación o grandes instalaciones, y grounding es una toma de tierra, cable de masa... una conexión a tierra, pero puede ser a través del cuerpo del elemento que queremos conectar a tierra, lo que se hace por ejemplo con los electrodomésticos en las casas.


----------



## carmeyeii

Gracias, Leo


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Earthing y grounding, son lo mismo.  Depende de donde vives.

Earthing and grounding are essentially the same but depend on the jurisdictional context.  In the UK and areas affected by UK terminology, "earthing"  is more common.  In the US, "earthing" is not used, but "grounding"  is the preferred term. 

Wikipedia:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_%28electricity%29

"The terms _ground_ and _grounding_ are used in US electrical practice. In the UK the equivalent terms are _earth_ and _earthing_."

Other wikipedia discussion of terms http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_and_neutral


*Ground or earth* in a mains (AC power) electrical wiring system is a conductor that provides a low impedance  path to the earth to prevent hazardous voltages from appearing on  equipment (the terms "*ground"* (North American practice) and* "earth"*  (most other English-speaking countries) are used synonymously here).


----------



## cocuyo

"Potential rise" denotes a positive voltage, and it needs to be referenced to something. As Ground or Earth is the usual reference point, and we have a qualifier "local", it inevitably means that there is another reference point than the local earthing system. Otherwise there cannot be any potential rise. 

There are also two different kinds of earthing systems, one for the power grid, another for signals. They mostly have a common reference point, but it is not necessarily so; signal ground may float. 

In order to find out what the sentence says, more context is needed; you need to know what other earthing system there is besides the local one; the reference point against which potential rise is measured. "Local" indeed is important for the sentence to make sense, because if there is not another point of reference, by definition no potential difference can occur.

The term "local earthing system" may refer to a local system, as the one within a device, which is different from Ground as defined for the power grid. It could possibly denote signal ground, which may float, within limits, in relation to Ground. So I guess the translation must be close to a literal translation if it cannot be better specified.


----------

